# أغبى خمسة أسئلة في العالم



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2009)

*أغبى خمسة أسئلة في العالم*

*هذي قصة واحد غبـــــــــــــي شارك في مسابقه ثقافية جائزتها مليون ريال نقدا وابتدأت المسابقة بالسؤال الأول (أكيد بالسؤال الأول يعني بدت بالثاني) 
بسم الثالوث الاقدس نبدأ

س1: كم استمرت حرب المائة عام؟؟
أ.116
ب.99
ج.100
د.150
فكر صاحبنا كثير ثم اختار تخطي هذا السؤال لأنه أول مرة يمر عليه حرب المئة عام يعني بالله كم مدتها!! طيب مش مشكلة نروح للسؤال الثاني


س2: أين تصنع قبعات بنما؟؟
أ.البرازيل
ب.تشيلي
ج.بنما
د.الإكوادور
اختار هذا الفالح انه يستعين بأصدقائه في الجامعة للإجابة على السؤال ده كمان


س3: في أي شهر يحتفل الروس بثورة أكتوبر؟
أ.يناير
ب.سبتمبر 
ج.أكتوبر
د.نوفمبر
الغبي طلب مساعدة الجمهور


س4: أي هذه الأسماء هو الاسم الأول للملك جورج السادس؟
أ.جون
ب.ألبرت
ج.جورج
د.مانويل
طلب الغبي حذف إجابتين وبعد جهد جهيـــــــــد توصل للإجابة


س5:مالحيوان التي أخذت منه جزر الكناري اسمها؟؟
أ.طائر الكناري
ب.الكنغر
ج.الجرو
د.الفأر
عندها انسحب ذلك الشخص من المسابقة ولم يستطع إكمالهالا تعليق
بس إذا كنتم تحسبون إنكم أذكى من هذا الغبي فأتمنى أنكم تقرأوا الأجوبة... تحت













جواب السؤال الأول: استمرت حرب المئة عام 116 سنة من عام 1337 وحتى 1453

جواب السؤال الثاني : قبعات بنما تصنع في الإكوادور

جواب السؤال الثالث: يحتفل الروس بثورة أكتوبر في نوفمبر 

جواب السؤال الرابع: الاسم الأول للملك جورج هو ألبرت

جواب السؤال الخامس: جزر الكناري أخذت اسمها من
الجرو ... حيث أن اسمها اللاتيني هوInsularia Canaria
والذي يعني جزر الجرا*​
منـــــــــــــــقول​


----------



## dark_angel (6 يناير 2009)

*هههههههه  لا فكرتهم حلوة الاسئلة دول*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *هههههههه  لا فكرتهم حلوة الاسئلة دول*​



*والاحلي مرورك ميررررررررررررررررررررسي ليك​*30:


----------



## Coptic Adel (17 يناير 2009)

*اسئلة صعبة موووز بصراحة *

*اما لو مكانتش مجاوبة نفسها |^_^|*

*شكرا يا عياد علي الغباء قصدي علي الأسئلة *

*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (17 يناير 2009)

​*هههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا عياد *​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههههههه

مشكور يا باشا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2009)

elsalib قال:


> *اسئلة صعبة موووز بصراحة *
> 
> *اما لو مكانتش مجاوبة نفسها |^_^|*
> 
> ...



_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس *_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> ​*هههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا عياد *​






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> مشكور يا باشا






​


----------



## Rosetta (17 يناير 2009)

*الله على الذكااااااااء 
مرسي يا عياد...​*


----------



## اسرائيل وابوه (17 يناير 2009)

هههههههه 
بجد حاجه حلوه خالص


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *الله على الذكااااااااء
> مرسي يا عياد...​*



_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو ذكاء فعلا بس من نوع خاص
ميرس يليكي روز ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2009)

اسرائيل وابوه قال:


> هههههههه
> بجد حاجه حلوه خالص



_والاحلي مرورك ميرسي ليك_​


----------



## الفرعوني (17 يناير 2009)

الاسئلة ذكيههههههههههههههههههههههه جدا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2009)

الفرعوني قال:


> الاسئلة ذكيههههههههههههههههههههههه جدا



_*ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسي*_​


----------



## SALVATION (30 يناير 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووور
كتيييييييييير
عيااااااااد​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> *مشكووووووووووووور
> كتيييييييييير
> عيااااااااد​*



_*ثاااااااااااااانكس توني*_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كنت اعرف الاسئله قبل كده فجاوبت صح ههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك*


----------



## العجايبي (30 يناير 2009)

*مية مية اسئلة ملهاش حل ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كنت اعرف الاسئله قبل كده فجاوبت صح ههههههههههههه
> ميرسى ليك*



_*ميرسي  علي مرورك الجميل كوكي
الربي يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *مية مية اسئلة ملهاش حل ههههههههههههههه​*



_*ثانكس
مرورك نورني
سلام المسيح*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههه

ونعمه الاسئله 

ميرررسى ليك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> ونعمه الاسئله
> 
> ...


_*
هي الاسئله عاديه بس الاجبات اللي في الاخر
هي اللي تجنن وتخلي الواحد دماغه تلف
مرسي ليك كوكو مان *_​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (30 يناير 2009)

*الاجابات دى زى اللى كنت هقولها بالظبببببط
:heat: ههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسييييييييي ليك عياد​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2009)

ميريام عادل قال:


> *الاجابات دى زى اللى كنت هقولها بالظبببببط
> :heat: ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسييييييييي ليك عياد​*



_*Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*_​


----------



## ناوناو (31 يناير 2009)

بصراحة برافو عليك 
وكده بتعلمني ما نتسرعش في الأجابات
برافووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## جارجيوس (31 يناير 2009)

وانا اقرأ الأسئله توقعت ان الجواب مغاير يعني حرب المئة عام مش بالضروره انها مئة عام اما بالنسبه الى جزر الكناري فأنا كنت اعلم انها نسبه الى الجراء 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 يناير 2009)

ناوناو قال:


> بصراحة برافو عليك
> وكده بتعلمني ما نتسرعش في الأجابات
> برافووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو






جريس قردحجي قال:


> وانا اقرأ الأسئله توقعت ان الجواب مغاير يعني حرب المئة عام مش بالضروره انها مئة عام اما بالنسبه الى جزر الكناري فأنا كنت اعلم انها نسبه الى الجراء
> ربنا يباركك





​


----------



## tena_tntn (2 فبراير 2009)

اسئلة صعبة اوى 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> اسئلة صعبة اوى
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسي



هههههههههههههههههههه
ما هو علشان كده انا  كتبت الاجابات 
علشان الناس تعرف تحل
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

